# New WWI to be released!



## Gousgounis (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello users of ww2aircraft.net.
This thread aims to tell you about the new upcoming WWI aviation game that is going to make a killing: Over Flanders Fields.
With more than 4 years of development, Over Flanders Fields(or OFF) was made as an add-on(or mod) for Combat Flight Simulator 3. But it is a whole different game. Only the basic engine of CFS3 is used and in the new version of OFF, the whole AI has been reworked to fit in WWI dogfighting! Phase 1 and 2 were freeware products and showed what great games the development team can make. Total immersion and atmosphere promising to travel you 90 years back when dogfighting on the air was at its dawn. I repeat that Over Flanders Fields, Between Heaven and Hell has a completely different philosophy than CFS3, with a different campaign system. If any of you had played Red Baron 3D, you may remember that there was no manual game save. Meaning that if you crashed on campaign, your pilot would die for ever. This makes the game extremely difficult and a real challenge as well! The same system applies in OFF P3.
OFF Phase 3 will be available for ordering in the near future. You must have CFS3 installed and patched. The game costs 50 US$+shipping.
The following link will guyide you to the game's official page. Check out the active forum and of course, dont forget to see the preview videos!
Get ready for the greatest WWI game ever!
http://www.overflandersfields.com/


----------

